# SD card not recognized. Is it fixable?



## kjfr (Jan 27, 2012)

My SD Memory card is not being recognized in my computer or in my camera. It used to work just fine. Other cards are being recognized as normal. I assume this means it is a problem with the card, but I have tons of pictures on there that I have not taken off the card yet. If there is some way the card can possibly be fixed, that would be the best option, but if not, is there any way I can at least get the pictures off the card before trashing it?
Thank you.


----------



## AlexPLeith (Jan 27, 2012)

This may sound like a dumb question; however, have you wiped off the connectors? Outside of physical damage and improper use, there are few things that can cause it to stop working.


----------



## kaktex (Jan 7, 2005)

SanDisk and many others offer recovery programs, but it may be easier to take the card to a camera shop (small place--not a big retailer like BestBy) and see if they can recover your files. 

Most of the times I've seen cards fail, there have been several common factors. 
The owner deletes images from the card, instead of waiting until they are on the computer--eventually the file system on the card gets corrupted. 

The owner leaves lots of photos on the card for a long time, and often has to delete some because the card gets full--same results. Just like harddrives, memory cards don't like to be full. 

Copying off photos, but not formatting the card as soon as it goes back in the camera--memory cards need to be formatted in the camera using it's format tool in the menus to keep the file system intact and working correctly. 

Using a card reader, but not following the proper 'eject' protocol in Windows--usually the computer will stop recognizing that card eventually and sometimes lose track of the card reader, too. Or connecting the camera, then not following the proper disconnect procedures. 

Turning the camera off or removing the battery while it's still accessing the card. 


Some people will say "I get away with that stuff all the time" and I will agree, until they start having problems. 
I'm in photography clubs and groups with thousands of members and the above items are almost always present when someone has a card failure. 

On the other hand, sometimes they just fail on their own. 

Good luck--hope you save your pictures.


----------

